# Desencuentro



## PWFD

Bonjour à tous!

Une phrase qui me résiste (surtout "desencuentro", en fait):

Sus vidas empezaron a cruzarse en una línea sinuosa de encuentros y desencuentros.

Séparations? Désaccords?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lpfr

Como "desencuentros" no existe en español, creo que es una libertad del escritor. "Séparations" me parece convenir.
  "Se vies commencèrent à se croiser suivant une ligne sinueuse de rencontres et séparations".


----------



## Celia C.

Solo quiero comentar que la palabra "desencuentro"  sí que existe en español . El DRAE lo define como :"encuentro fallido o decepcionante. Desacuerdo".
De hecho es una palabra bastante comun. La traducción de Ipfr me parece perfecta.


----------



## lpfr

Tienes razón, he debido equivocarme cuando busqué en el DRAE.


----------



## papyzen

Je dirais :

"Leurs vies commencèrent à se croiser suivant une ligne sinueuse de rencontres et séparations"

(cela fait penser au film "Quand harry rencontre Sally" de Rob Reiner ou la chanson "Le tourbillon de la vie" chantée par Jeanne Moreau dans le film "Jules et Jim)


----------



## PWFD

Gracias a todos!

Había puesto "divergences" (pensando en algo conflictivo), pero "séparations" es mucho más sencillo y a adecuado.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je traduirais cela par "d'ententes et de mésententes", pour garder l'emploi de deux contraires.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PWFD

Pas mal du tout! Maheureusement ce joli jeu de miroir verbal ne correspond pas à ce qui se passe dans l'histoire que je suis en train de traduire où les protagonistes se retrouvent et se "reperdent"...

Je garde cette proposition très fine dans un coin de ma tête!


----------



## plemy

Il y a pourtant une dizaine de fils avec ce mot, mais je ne trouve pas mon affaire:

_La relación entre campesinos y agentes de desarrollo se caracteriza por un desencuentro._

je tente 
La relation entre paysans et développeurs se caractérise par une non-rencontre / une divergence interculturelle.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Tina.Irun

plemy said:


> Il y a pourtant une dizaine de fils avec ce mot, mais je ne trouve pas mon affaire:
> 
> _La relación entre campesinos y agentes de desarrollo se caracteriza por un desencuentro._
> 
> je tente
> La relation entre paysans et développeurs se caractérise par une non-rencontre / une divergence interculturelle.
> 
> Merci de votre aide.


 
te propongo: "La relation entre paysans et agents de développement se caractérise par _des rendez-vous ratés_".

Creo que "développeurs" se utiliza en informática.


----------



## gonlezza

Celia C. said:


> Solo quiero comentar que la palabra "desencuentro" sí que existe en español . El DRAE lo define como :"encuentro fallido o decepcionante. Desacuerdo".
> De hecho es una palabra bastante comun. La traducción de Ipfr me parece perfecta.


 
Por supuesto. Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. ¡Y existe!, ¡vaya, si existe!, Mi pregunta es cúal sería esa preciosa palabra en francés, que tenemos (desencuentro), que se define en el diccionario como "encuentro fallido" (que es perfecto) pero con el "síndrome o tono" que inconscientemente le damos en español (y que le da la primera acepción la RAEL) y que no significa tan sólo: desacuerdo...?

Besos


----------



## Bailabaila

Hola,
Podría alguien ayudarme con la palabra desencuentro en tanto se habla de encuentros y desencuentros en las relaciones humanas?
Muchas gracias!

Hola Cintia&Martine,
Gracias por responder!
La frase completa es:
"...Se abrazan,se amoldan, dialogan. Luego algo ya no funciona, apenas un gesto hace fallar el vínculo, un desencuentro".
Yo escribí en francés:
"...Ils s’embrassent, s’accomodent, dialoguent. Ensuite quelquechose ne fonctionne pas, un geste à peine fait manquer le lien, un non rencontre”.
Gracias de nuevo!


Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches Bailabaila, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> La propuesta de Tina (post 10) es la más común pero nos falta un contexto y una frase entera para saber si cuadra con tu texto.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tandilense

Bonsoir à tous!
Pourriez-vous m'aider avec cette phrase, dont la difficulté réside, bien sûr, dans l'emploi de "desencuentros":

El inesperado éxito europeo que supuso la hiper-localista comedia francesa ‘Bienvenidos al norte’ (Dany Boon, 2008) ha propiciado que la industria italiana haga su propia versión de esta entrañable historia de divertidos desencuentros culturales e idiomáticos entre regiones.

Et voilà mon premier essai...  dont je ne suis pas du tout fière :-(

Le succès européen inattendu remporté par la comédie hyper-franco-française « Bienvenue chez les Ch’tis » (Dany Boon, 2008) a encouragé l’industrie cinématographique italienne à faire sa propre version de cette histoire attendrissante de mésententes hilarantes entre les régions à propos de leurs cultures et leurs langues.

Merci beaucoup de votre aide et, entretemps, bonne année pour tous!


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Des méprises ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tandilense

Merci beaucoup, Gévy! 

Mais je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'une "méprise", car les personnages ne se méprennent pas les uns au sujet des autres; ayant lu le résumé du film, il s'agirait plutôt des préjugés qui les poussent à s'affronter jusqu'au moment où ils commencent à se comprendre. 

Si cela peut aider à m'aider, j'ai trouvé cela sur le site Internet Movie Database. 
Et merci encore!


----------



## swift

Bonjour, Tandilense. Bienvenue parmi nous.

Le mot « divergence » ne vous convient-il pas ? Il est évident que pour mieux saisir ce dont il est question dans _Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis_ il faut au moins avoir regardé le film ! Il me semble toutefois que le jeu de mots -parce qu'il y a un jeu de mots ici, à mon avis- est dans l'antithèse de « encuentro de culturas », rendue ici par « desencuentro cultural »...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Para esta frase me atrevería con un juego de palabras:
- "faux contacts"

Si no:
- les ratés

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> - "faux contacts"


Suena a problema eléctrico, pero me parece apropiado.


> - les ratés


Curiosamente, yo pensé en algo como "un rendez-vous raté" en un principio, pero no lograba dar con la traducción acertada.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

swift said:


> Suena a problema eléctrico, pero me parece apropiado.


Por supuesto, de allí la necesidad de incluir las comillas y al principio "le courant ne passe pas" entre las dos culturas. En francés se entenderá sin problema.

_Ratés _evoca más bien las complicaciones que afectan a un motor, un mecanismo, un proceso (la comunicación es un proceso)


----------



## swift

Yo apostaría por la segunda porque un desencuentro es al fin y al cabo un encuentro fallido o decepcionante. Pero en el caso de esta película, me parece que la primera idea se acerca más al concepto de desacuerdo.


----------



## tandilense

Un grand, très grand merci à tous de votre aide!! 
J'en tiendrai compte pour d'autres occasions : il m'a fallu, hélas!, envoyer mon texte et je n'avais pas du tout le temps d'essayer de voir le film sur internet ou ailleurs. Mais, encore une fois, votre secours a été précieux.

Bonnes fêtes pour tous et joyeux 2011 !


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Dans le cas des ch'ti j'opterais pour malentendus / divergences culturelles.


----------

